# T-Wolves v Blazers Matchup Preview



## G0DEN (Sep 24, 2008)

I found an article doing a preview of the T-Wolves v Blazers.

Full player by player, position by position analysis...

It's a pretty good breakdown, I would say a slight bias, but the Blazers should dominate the Wolves...


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

The Blazers will probably sweep the series, but you are right, the article really rubs it in.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Carney? And no mention of Gomes?

next


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

That article personally sucked, you can tell that a homer of the blazers posted that and knows little about the timberwolves. For starters he's talking like Randy Foye has had all the time that Brandon Roy has had to show off his talents. 


All and all that was a horrible read lol.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Foye > Roy, ftw!
















j/p


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow.... now that I read the article that is a terrible write up! 

First and Foremost, Carney wont be the starter. I would put my money on either Gomes or McCants starting alongside Miller. That makes Foye/McCants/Miller/Love(or Gomes)/Jefferson. 

Foye is not that far behind Roy....Dude said Blake > Foye??? GTFO of here, that guy is a clown. Roy > McCants sure, but McCants is a solid defender, and when he gets wet he can be dangerous in his own right. Miller > Webster, and Miller is an underrated defender..... Lol @ him saying Miller just looks good cuz he's on a bad team... Miller was a key player in the Orlando playoff runs with Tmac. Miller is a very underrated player. The frontcourt is the difference... LMA is much greater than Love/Gomes, but I would be more apt to say Jefferson > GO next year but probly not by all that much.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

As a blazer fan, i am embarassed that you post those type of bias articles on another team's board. Just makes us look bad.


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

I wouldn't really say that Steve Blake is a clown, he's actually a very underrated point guard and I was pissed when the timberwolves weren't going for him last season when the blazers were.


But the match up with Foye and Blake just wouldn't be good in Blake's favor, Foye is simply bigger and stronger than Blake, he would use that as an advantage. Now at the moment the trade of Roy and Foye is complicated, as of right now the Blazers won the trade, but Foye has had hardly any time to show his skills, we can hardly count last year as a Foye year and are we going to call his rookie season his year as well? When he averaged only 22 minutes and still averaged 10 points per game, 2 assists per game, and 2 rebounds per game. I mean if I was giving a rookie only 22 minutes per game, thats all I could ask for out of my rookie is to average something like Foye averaged.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

^ Lol, no... Blake isnt the clown, the guy who wrote the article is..... :laugh:

I agree with you about Foye though, people are counting him out too quickly. I expect his assist #'s to be pretty impressive this year with better weapons around him, and he will be more of a focal point now on offense than he has ever been before so I see big things.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

If people knew less about Mike Miller (6'8" rookie marksman) and Love were a "savvy veteran passer and rebounder" people would be more excited for 2008-09 for no real reason.

They were bad last year but if they choke less they can be pretty good? Will they? Who knows. After January they didn't get destroyed that much it seemed.


----------

